# Panama City Flounder



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

A limit of Flounder I got on Friday night in North Bay.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

See you can gig fish on a slack tide 
BTW Nice Mess


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Job


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

great job, would love too see a couple pics of your light rig if at all possible and any info on it have a 16 skiff and looking to rig it up.


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

Its nothing special just some pvc that fits into my trolling motor bracket so I can take it in and out of the water easily with 2 starfire lights. Im going again wednesday night Ill try to take a pic then.


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

saltbomb said:


> Its nothing special just some pvc that fits into my trolling motor bracket so I can take it in and out of the water easily with 2 starfire lights. Im going again wednesday night Ill try to take a pic then.


 
Nice catch!! You mentioned you were going to go again last night - did you go?


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

I didnt get to go wed night. Taking my boat to work with me and as soon as my 3 to 11 shift is over im going.


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

got 7 friday night really high tide. I was out from about 12 till 4am in north bay. Sorry the picture sucks but the best my old phone can do. Im gunna try crooked island prob monday night.


----------

